#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Путешествия >  > > >  >  > Бирма >  > > >  >  >  Фотогалерея по Бирме

## Ануруддха

Новые фотографии Бирмы.

----------

Тарасова (20.03.2009), Читтадхаммо (24.07.2011)

----------


## Zom

Красиво

----------


## Ануруддха

Это фотографии из путешествия сразу после конференции. Визу можно получить в БКК за 2 дня. Перелет бюджетной авиакомпанией Аирэйша (билет заказывается через Интернет). Внутри страны пришлось перемещаться на самолетах (3 перелета), билет можно купить прямо в отеле. Расписание поездов изменилось и не было ночного поезда из Янгона до Мандалая. Из Мандалая до Багана не было нужного катера. Страна красивая, с какой-то неторопливо-расслабляющей атмосферой, но пока бедная. Баган впечатлил огромным количеством пагод (отчасти видно на фотографиях).

----------


## Константин_К.

Очень живой фотоотчет у Винского:
http://forum.awd.ru/viewtopic.php?t=41201

----------

Тарасова (20.03.2009)

----------


## Anneta

http://foto.mail.ru/mail/anitafox/Myanmar/

----------

Тарасова (20.03.2009)

----------


## Maria Mironova

фото National Geographic
http://files.mail.ru/3DH5NY?t=1
http://files.mail.ru/DFSYVX?t=1

----------

AlekseyE (24.07.2011), Мингалаба (25.07.2011), Читтадхаммо (24.07.2011)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

Меня всегда потрясало такое огромное  количество статуй Будд в Шри-Ланке,Таиланде ,а в Бирме оказывается не меньше .

----------

